# Good mid level fish for breeding for profit?



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

This is my current set up beside two 4 gal tanks currently empty that could be used for fry if I need them.

15 gal 3 dwarf puffers, 1 Chinese algae eater
15 gal 5 African dwarf frogs, 2 clown plecos, 3 apple snails 
20 gal 3 Peruvian panthers (L174’s), 1 Bristlenose pleco, 1 flower shrimp, 1 oto, 2 apple snails
29 gal 2 goldfish, 2 apple snails, 1 rubberlip pleco
46 gal 7 skirt tetras, 3 glolight tetras, 3 von rio tetras, 3 Siamese algae eaters, 1 bristlenose, snails, 2 barbatus corys, 3 salt and pepper corys, 1 molly, 3 apple snails 
75 gal 5 Siamese algae eaters, 1 bristlenose, 12 minnows (bait fish, between 3" and 5" each), 2 giant danios, 5 tigers, 1 Chinese algae eater, 1 rubberlip 
10 gal hex 1 Goldfish
2.5 gal flowers, 1 ADF tadpole, many MTSs snails, 1 apple snail
25 gal 3 zebra plecos (L46), 1 rubberlip pleco, 3 apple snails, 5 applesnail clusters and 4 baby apple snails that I see so far
2.5 gal pond snails (food for puffers) 

MTSs all over (it's an invasion) 

I had success getting the glolights, skirts and minnows to lay eggs, as well as the frogs and the applesnails. But these are not fish/critters I want to try for in the future and I am not replacing any of these fish if they should die. The minnows are in their 3rd season and this should be their last year. Once they are gone to fish heaven I am planning to move the tetras and the molly from the 46 gal into the 75 gal and building up the school of von rios (I really like those). That would leave my 46 gal with just corys, 1 BN and 3 SAE. I would like to attempt breeding a mid level fish that there is a demand for. My water is on the soft side, so I believe most cichlids are out. And I have no interest in live bearers. Any ideas?
I could also move the 2 goldfish into the 46 gal and split the 3 SAEs between the 29 and 75 gal tanks. Then I would have a 29 gal with only a rubberlip and possibly 2 SAEs and I could make this a species only tank.
I would love to try for somewhat rare fish that could be sold if I should end up with too many to keep. I am not into this to make money but I am not good at feeding live fry to other fish.
All tanks are planted with gravel substrate, zebs have sand and river rocks. All tanks have some driftwood.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

garfieldnfish said:


> My water is on the soft side, so I believe most cichlids are out.
> 
> Lots of cichlids are soft water fish. Angels are easy to beed and are always in demand. Discus are harder but bring a good price. More specialized would be apistos or West African cichlids All are soft water cichlids. Another good species for sale to pet shops is bristle nosed pleco's. Good luck.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

You can like Ron said, breed south american cichlids if you have the patience to. Gouramis and bettas are something good to try. I live breeding cichlids in the same tank as labrynths, it's so interesting watching them having territorial disputes and how they look after their young. You have to have a large tank for this mind you. For you I would recommend either having one pair of cichlids in a tank of their own. Or having a pair of bettas or gouramis in there own tanks so that when they are both ready to breed you can put the female into the males tank where his bubble nest is.


----------



## ruhorserider (Jun 10, 2005)

Bettas are complicated in that each fry will need an individual tank/cup to live in before you manage to sell them. Most pet stores won't buy them very young, and that means they will need to be seperated or will fight with each other.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

are your minnows fathead minnows? Or shiners? or something else? just wondering


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

rainbows like the dwarf (praecox) rainbow would be a good way to go - worth some good $$


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I actually believe they may be 2 different species as there is so much difference in size between those fish. Some stayed very small, barely 3" while others are almost large enough to make a meal. Odds are the small ones are fatheads but the larger ones I think may be swallowtail shiners. Also they spawned several times and only the largest 3 got involved in this. The smaller ones seem to totally ignore what was going on but ate the eggs readily.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Odessa Barbs or Black Ruby Barbs might fit the bill nicely, especially the Odessa. Nice looking, hardy fish which aren't very common and always bring a good price.


----------

